# New duck mounts! Mallard, GWT pair, and Redhead!***Added my spoonie!***



## aaronward9 (Jul 30, 2014)

I recently posted a pic of a mallard mount done for me by Oak Hill Taxidermy in Ellijay. They called the other day and said my teal were ready! Went up yesterday to get them and to say I'm pleased is an understatement! They turned out beautifully! First pic is the mallard they did and the 2nd is the teal! The third pic is a Redhead done for me by  buddy of mine at Stuffed Animals Taxidermy in Calhoun. The last pic is the fireplace/mantle/wall in my man room! I need more wall space!!


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jul 30, 2014)

looks good! but your telling me that your man room has a fire place? I'm luck to have a spare bed room now that my girlfriend has moved in. first i had my whole house as a "man room", but now…now my zeppelin posters are down from the living room and in the garage. i put my foot down to the fact that my ducks are going on the wall that the posters use to be on though lol. either way, mounts look awesome! I'm waiting to get my mallard back from fortner.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 30, 2014)

That pair looks good


----------



## Town2Small (Jul 30, 2014)

Good looking mounts. The pair is beautiful!


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jul 30, 2014)

Sweet!!!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Jul 30, 2014)

You have some great looking trophys. I also like the pair of GWT.


----------



## WhackemWilly (Jul 31, 2014)

Stud bucks too. Looks good!


----------



## Pitblind1754 (Aug 1, 2014)

Nice looking mounts


----------



## Deerhead (Aug 1, 2014)

That looks excellent!  I really like the ducks with the deer.


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! Here's my spoonie also!


----------



## Town2Small (Aug 3, 2014)

I have yet to kill a shoveller that pretty.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 3, 2014)

Really looks great .... They did nice work ... Love the GWT's


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 3, 2014)

nice mounts


----------



## Ridge_Runner (Aug 4, 2014)

Nice looking mounts. Waiting on call from Oak Hill myself she has 4 of mine over there.


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Town2Small said:


> I have yet to kill a shoveller that pretty.



I killed this one on the last day of the season in 2010. Was glad I was the only one that saw him and shot because there would have been a fight over who was going to mount him!


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ridge_Runner said:


> Nice looking mounts. Waiting on call from Oak Hill myself she has 4 of mine over there.



She does awesome work! She definitely has my business from here on out!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 4, 2014)

aaronward9 said:


> Thanks for the comments! Here's my spoonie also!



I missed one last year that was pretty like this I still kick myself for shooting ahead like that...


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 15, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I missed one last year that was pretty like this I still kick myself for shooting ahead like that...



This was by far the prettiest I've ever killed!


----------



## caver101 (Aug 18, 2014)

What is her fee for a mount like that?


----------



## aaronward9 (Aug 21, 2014)

caver101 said:


> What is her fee for a mount like that?



Greg Gallman at Sportmaster Taxidermy did my spoonie. Mrs. Nelson at Oak Hill Taxidermy in Ellijay did my mallard and the GWT pair. She only charges $130/duck!!


----------

